# n scale project



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

a co -worker who is going to be building an N scale layout in the near future liked my wooden tressle so much that he wants me to build him one that he can use in his layout.....told me to build it as long and as high as i want.
my question to you N scale guys is what is the scale as in X = 1 foot? I have 2 pieces of his track and a flat car for comparison but would like to know the actual scale


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.csgnetwork.com/modrrscalecalc.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

one foot in N scale = 160'.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Want a ruler?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scale-Ruler-Modelers-N-Scale-1-160-/140825223965


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> http://www.csgnetwork.com/modrrscalecalc.html


ok that hurt my brain. 

all i want to know is if i want a scale 20' bridge span how long is that in inches? just looking for a simple conversion


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that a 20 foot bridge in N scale would be just around an 1 1/2 ".
As a 40 foot box car is just over 3".

Some one correct me if I am wrong.

Not much of a bridge at 20 feet?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> I think that a 20 foot bridge in N scale would be just around an 1 1/2 ".
> As a 40 foot box car is just over 3".
> 
> Some one correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


oh yes that bridge would suck wouldn't it 
I think he will get a 200' bridge wich would be around 15" long in N scale
this will be a challenging bridge.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

1 inch = 13.3 feet in N scale.
So I guess I was correct.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Rich at RSlaserkits has a nice paper ruler, for free:

http://www.rslaserkits.com/ScaleRulers.pdf


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ohhh that is so cool!:thumbsup:

bookmarked 

so now i know for sure that 3 pieces of track = a 201' bridge in full scale


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ok first n scale bridge underway

gona be 57' tall and 120' long (in scale lol)










and this is funny 2 pieces of n gauge fits perfectly inside 1 10" piece of S gauge track...hmmmmm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know what your hmmming about. 
That is a good fit. 
Run both?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> I know what your hmmming about.
> That is a good fit.
> Run both?


maybe in the future lol


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

got a bit more done on the trestle today























































I think my friend will be pleased with what I am building for his layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your friend will owe you, that is for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

just about done.....two more planks on deck and side pieces then footings and embuckments 

looks to me like it is scaled right


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> I know what your hmmming about.
> That is a good fit.
> Run both?





midlifekrisiz said:


> maybe in the future lol


If you do run that in the future you might have to raise the N track a little bit. Check out a train on it first make sure it clears the S track tube.

The trestle looks good,:thumbsup: are you going to weather it up a little?
Maybe a hand rail and gangplank with an escape ladder would look nice too?

I noticed in your build pictures that one of the beam/timbers looks a little off angle, see it?
The timber under the rail, center right.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> The trestle looks good,:thumbsup: are you going to weather it up a little?
> Maybe a hand rail and gangplank with an escape ladder would look nice too?


I will leave it the way it is until the new owner sees it....let him decide if he wants it weathered or not.
gang plank and ladder hmmmmm



big ed said:


> I noticed in your build pictures that one of the beam/timbers looks a little off angle, see it?
> The timber under the rail, center right.


yes the crew noticed that one of the beams was twisted but they were running out of materials so the used hand adzes and leveled it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

midlifekrisiz said:


> yes the crew noticed that one of the beams was twisted but they were running out of materials so the used hand adzes and leveled it out :thumbsup:



Or the weight of all the trains that ran over it for years settled the supports into the ground.
What do you expect for a hundred year wooden trestle huh? :thumbsup:

You popped that out quick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That trestle is excellent.


----------



## goldlemon1 (Jan 25, 2013)

*N Scale Conversion App*

Woodland Scenics has a great iPhone application for all model train conversions in all dimensions called "Model Scaler". Simply choose your scale and you're off and running.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Krisiz,

A quick thumbs-up on your wood truss bridge. Nicely exectuted!

TJ


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

put a walkway on it they said and railing on it they said......it'll look great they said. THEY haven't done it me thinks...

bloody hell


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

1.7 or 2 mm = 1 foot...


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

marzbarz said:


> 1.7 or 2 mm = 1 foot...


I printed and laminated the scale chart that another member posted and that is what i use now ....much esier that trying to measure things out :thumbsup:
but thanks anyway.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

midlifekrisiz said:


> I printed and laminated the scale chart that another member posted and that is what i use now ....much esier that trying to measure things out :thumbsup:
> but thanks anyway.


lol sorry for the weird LATE response. Have not kept up with the hobby, since Atlas code 55 went out the window...


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

railings in place (one more to make) and started on an idea for the footings



















started with a wood box and centre then added wood base that was carved by hand to a slope










spread white glue over base and dip into turf










added second layer to box for footing and finished off base with more turf










will be adding plaster of paris to the centre of the base and inserting bent into that and letting dry for a couple of days before painting to look like cement.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

second main footing complete now to cement the bents in.










started on rock filled footings for shorter bents.










this was tricky to figure out but I ended up staining small pieces of plywood and gluing them to the inside of the wood then filling the front side with ballast.










then using the local hobby shops train guys advice mixed up 50/50 white glue and water with a bit of dish soap shoveled in the ballast to fill the footing.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Really giving character to the base.....some rocks, etc. might look good, just a thought.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Has your co-worker been watching this project / progress? He's gonna have one very nice bridge for his layout!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> Has your co-worker been watching this project / progress? He's gonna have one very nice bridge for his layout!



oh yes he has been seeing it as it has progressed (teasing him) ....I told him he is going to have to build the scenery around the bridge lol


----------

